# Crinone gel and side effects?



## catlady2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello

I had 2 x 5day blasto's transferred on Saturday, I really think it's too early for pg symptoms but I've got so many!  Dizziness, feeling exhausted, needing a wee all the time, bloating / indigestion, really sore bbs, heightened smell etc...  Has anyone else felt like this on crinone (progesterone) gel?  

I'm usually a sensible, logical person and know there's no way of telling if the emby's have stuck yet, but it's driving me mad, with the whole 'am I, aren't I' thing, I can barely think of anything else!
Any tips for surviving another 6 days till OTD?  (It's my 1st IVF).  I'm absolutely determined i'm not going to do an early test!!


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Catlady

It's a challenge isn't it?! I'm on Crinone at the moment too and have had extreme tiredness, thirsty all the time, cramps and twinges, bloating and sore (and huge) (.)(.)    My clinic told me not to symptom spot because everything can be put down to the crinone. I think our bodies are also going to be a bit creaky after down reg and stims too. 

I think you're wise not to do an early test. I will wait until the day they told me to if I get that far. My previous two cycles I started bleeding early (hence the crinone this time) so I never got to do a test. 

I hope the next 6 days go quickly for you!      

Txx


----------



## Tigerboo (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi
I am on crinone and have got the biggest boobs on it! They are sore but only on and off. Also had twinges on some days but not much today and my OTD is Fri 24th for for our 1st ICSI. Luckily I'm not even tempted to test but today I have been trying to decide if I would rather have AF before Fri or have to do the nervewracking call to the clinic after blood test on OTD.

Good luck to both of you Catlady and Tommi      

XXX


----------



## Elf84 (Feb 16, 2012)

So glad you have put this because I've been thinking the same.  I felt really dizzy/ sicky this morning and have been shattered ever since.  I wondered if it was worse this morning because I had only just used it, but not feeling much better just now.

How horrible is it having to use something that gives us false pg symptoms! 

Elf xx


----------



## catlady2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for your reassuring replies, ladies, I feel a bit better already 

Elf, you're right it does seem particularly horrible that the side effects are the same, and I guess we're about the same stage as I had egg collection 1 day before Valentine's.
Tigerboo, mine are the same - I'm really glad I accidentally bought the wrong size bra a few months ago and kept it on the off-chance I'd need it, they are really hard too and stopping me sleeping on my tummy.
Tommi, think you're right - I need to stop thinking about symptoms now and just presume it's all down to crinone (which it probably is anyway).

Good luck to you all, I really hope the days go by quickly!!  

xx


----------

